# [risolto] Release 2005.1 per CHOST="i586"

## ginsoak

Dove posso trovare il CD Universale della release 2005.1?

Grazie a chi mi saprà rispondere.Last edited by ginsoak on Thu Mar 20, 2008 5:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bandreabis

Scusa, perchè la cerchi?

----------

## Scen

Guardando qua e là nei mirror vedo che ci sono i rilascio dalla 2006.0 in avanti. Forse è meglio se chiedi direttamente al Progetto Release Engineering.

----------

## k01

io ce l'ho, se proprio ti serve te la posso caricare su un server

----------

## BikE

Sarebbe comunque interessante capire perche' cerchi proprio quella release...

----------

## TwoMinds

...ciao... qui http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/releases/historical/x86/2005.1-r1/ ... su Adelie Linux ho trovato anche i cd delle 1.2, 1.4 e 2004.0... ^_^ ...a me sono serviti per fare un'installazione gcc-3.2 + glibc-2.3.2 ...

----------

## ginsoak

In realtà non è a me che serve quella release ma ad un mio collega che ha un vecchio portatile con archietttura i586, quindi le release successive alla 2005.1 non vanno bene.

Grazie TwoMinds per il link!

----------

## djinnZ

Perché farsi del male? Installi il famigerato stage 3 x86(per i486 quindi) e poi fai il cambio di chost come da apposita guida, tradotta pure in italiano, proprio come indicato sempre nell'apposita guida a proposito degli stage supportati e chost (e qui scen potrà trovare il riferimento esatto visto che ci ha fatto il callo a ripeterlo  :Laughing:  ).

[OT]A parte la crociata in difesa della lingua italiana (e come sempre una prece) non è che si deve intraprenderne una per la promozione della documentazione e del lavoro dei traduttori?  :Twisted Evil:  [/OT]

Non è difficile, soprattutto in fase di prima installazione ed è più semplice che tentare di aggiornare dalla 2005 ad oggi (che tra triplo cambio di versione di gcc, aggiornamenti multipli di libc, problema expat e via dicendo la vedo piuttosto tragica, per usare un eufemismo).

A parte il fatto che da i486 a i586 non è che ci sia questa grande differenza di prestazioni anzi..

Tieni presente che il chost i586 non è ufficialmente supportato quindi, sebbene non dovrebbe dare problemi, non credo sia minimamente verificato dai devel e potresti avere qualche problema di path (tipo un make che punta rigidamente ad /usr/i486-linux-gnu/vattelappesca per chiamare il compilatore c) anche se facilmente risolvibile.

Di mio se il tizio non è esperto (e masochista) ti consiglio di fargli usare direttamente uno stage recente con chost i486.

ricordati di aggiungere il [risolto] al titolo se pensi di aver avuto risposta.  :Wink: 

----------

## TwoMinds

...djinnZ ha ragione... ma posso aggiungere che l'installazione i586 che gestivo fino a gennaio non ha mai dato problemi in questi anni... ritengo che qualche ginnastica smaliziata tra ebuild e package.{use,mask,keyword} possa risolvere quasi qualunque problema...

----------

## ginsoak

Anche la mia idea iniziale era quella di usare l'ultima release col CHOST appropriato, e visto le conferme che mi avete dato penso che sarà il consiglio che darò al mio collega.

----------

## djinnZ

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

> ginnastica smaliziata

 appunto. Non ho detto che è impossibile ma non sapendo quanto sia capace chi deve usarlo è meglio volare bassi.

Se poi sai quel che fai e riesci almeno a capire che l'errore è dovuto ad un path errato o a qualche serio problema (si potrebbe presentare solo su software di basso livello, driver emulatori e simili) di compilazione, non dovresti avere troppi problemi.

@TwoMinds: cambia il titolo in Release 2005.1 per CHOST="i586", è più comprensibile.

----------

## TwoMinds

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @TwoMinds: cambia il titolo in Release 2005.1 per CHOST="i586", è più comprensibile.

 

...volevi dire ginsoak... ^_^

----------

